# Honda EU7000is Low Oil Sensor



## jACK (Apr 5, 2021)

Aloha! Hoping someone here, knows how and where, to bypass the Low Oil Sensor? Just to test why engine runs perfectly, but stalls out randomly after 2-30 minutes of run time.
Also, only starts Manually and displays iMonitor, Push Button no response. Turning on key, iMonitor doesn't display.
Thank You
jACK


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Holy smokes man. How many posts are you doing for the same issue? Two things I’m going to suggest again to you. Get a manual and take it to a Honda dealer for service. You decide which one to do first.... Dutchy


----------



## jACK (Apr 5, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Holy smokes man. How many posts are you doing for the same issue? Two things I’m going to suggest again to you. Get a manual and take it to a Honda dealer for service. You decide which one to do first.... Dutchy


I've got a manual.
I'm a technician by trade, that programs, engineers, and services. But Generators are not my trade. I'm fully capable of basic electronics diagnostics, and repair/service.
The local Honda shop, told me up to 6 months for service. That, and cost, is prohibitive.
If I can't resolve this, Honda has a fallout with me, after 25 years of respect for the brand.
Its for my homes photovoltaic back up. I have a temporary Generac, that's unacceptably noisy!


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ok, but 4 separate posts? Come on I’m getting suspicious...especially when you’re talking about a premium generator that has an incredible positive reputation and you have problems that have no solution to be had...and you continue to ask how to bypass the low oil sensor when a quick google will give you that info as well as someone did tell you too. Something stinks. C ya...


----------



## jACK (Apr 5, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Ok, but 4 separate posts? Come on I’m getting suspicious...especially when you’re talking about a premium generator that has an incredible positive reputation and you have problems that have no solution to be had...and you continue to ask how to bypass the low oil sensor when a quick google will give you that info as well as someone did tell you too. Something stinks. C ya...


sorry! I'm trying to find different readers with different experiences!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

jACK said:


> sorry! I'm trying to find different readers with different experiences!


That's not how it works... It just annoys folks when you don't take their advice and then ask again in a new thread.


----------

